# Uefa cup 18-19 March



## A_Skywalker (Mar 16, 2009)

18 Mar 18:30 St Etienne v Werder Bremen  2.60 3.25 2.50   
18 Mar 18:45 Ajax v Marseille  2.30 3.25 2.80   
19 Mar 16:00 FC Metalist Kharkiv v Dynamo Kiev  2.50 3.20 2.62   
19 Mar 16:30 Shakhtar Donetsk v CSKA Moscow  2.20 3.25 3.00   
19 Mar 16:30 Zenit St Petersburg v Udinese  1.72 3.30 4.75   
19 Mar 18:30 Galatasaray v Hamburg  2.30 3.20 2.87   
19 Mar 19:00 AaB v Man City  2.60 3.25 2.50   
19 Mar 19:30 Braga v PSG  2.30 3.20 2.87


----------



## Fate (Mar 16, 2009)

Galatasaray Hamburger

Hamburger is without their players Trochkowski and Petric, but also it has been reported they can still play. Galatasaray is missing their best defenders. Looking at the probably missing squad I feel like it will be better for Hamburger. They don't have key players missing. For me the match is x2. I took 2 bets, one on away win with more stake and another on draw with smaller stake for cover up.


----------



## danyy (Mar 17, 2009)

That's what i think for the moment :
Aab to beat by 1 goal or draw.
Sent Ett. to win.
Zenit to win against Udinese.
And Braga-PSG both teams to score.


----------



## Pro (Mar 17, 2009)

I watched torrent of CSKA Moscow Shakhtar and it seemed the guests were better. They dominated but made mistakes. Shakhtar will win this time, also Zhirkov is not going to play for CSKA. They wont be offensive.
Shakhtar to win


----------



## A_Skywalker (Mar 18, 2009)

*Zenit* to beat Udinese @1.80
The defending champions won't give up so easily. They crumbled in the last 5 minutes the first match, but today it will be different game. Zenit will win(not sure if they will qualify)


----------



## Fery (Mar 19, 2009)

I am alson on Zenit. IMO they are the defending champions and still a great team. Udinese is average and today this will be proven.


----------

